# GPU-Z Sensor Tab Scrolling



## jaredpace (Oct 8, 2009)

Hey W1zzard. 

GPU-z is teh best software to date.    Any way to get gpu-z sensor tab to display all data at the same time without scrolling?
Something like these - 






THANK YOU


----------



## W1zzard (Oct 8, 2009)

i like none of these ideas. besides, if there are even more sensors you'll still have to scroll (how would you like temperature for each memory chip)

what does the rest of the community think ?


----------



## jaredpace (Oct 8, 2009)

Oh, okay, well it was just a suggestion.  Thank you for your response.


----------



## Cold Storm (Oct 8, 2009)

For me, I think its fine where it is.. even if you set it up like that.. What about the users that would have to move the GPUz in order to even read it? Not everyone uses/own a higher res screen. Don't you go with the cheapest lcd possible when your in major benching? 16/17"?.. We also got 4way sli/crossfrire now..  That would be a pain in the butt to use if someone went above 2 cards imo..

Maybe if you threw a patch out to "add that" we could still have the normal for the users who want that?


----------



## mankind (Oct 8, 2009)

The extended height one looks good to me


----------

